# Qmail désinstallation

## dide6666

Bonjour, voila je suis nouveau sur gentoo et je souhaiterais désinstallé qmail pour mettre postfix mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire, auriez vous une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge -Ca qmail

emerge -av postfix

----------

## dide6666

Il me répond 

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find 'qmail' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

----------

## dide6666

En faite j'ai un problème, voila quand j'envois un message de google par exemple a mon serveur je ne reçois rien mais quand j'envois de mon serveur avec la commande mail test@toto.fr je reçois bien le message dans mon adresse perso hotmail donc cela fait bien la redirection. 

Mais quand j'envois de google sur test@toto.fr je reçois rien sur hotmail.

----------

## mrpouet

Euh... attends t'es sur qu'il est installé qmail ?

que donne emerge -pv qmail ?

Ben sinon comme je le dis toujours, man est ton amis, donc si tu as un doute sur quelque chose :

```

$ man emerge

```

Une fois sous man, tu tapes : /bidule puis entrée  :Wink:  (bidule étant le motif que tu cherches)

----------

## dide6666

j'ai ca comme réponse :

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-process/daemontools" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r6 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8" [ebuild])

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-process/daemontools" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r6 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8" [ebuild])

----------

## dide6666

voila ce que j'ai quand j'envoie un message de ma boite toto@hotmail.fr à toto@mondomain.fr qui doit etre rediriger vers toto@hotmail.fr

fichier /var/log/qmailsmtp/current :

@400000004b488d472767de24 tcpserver: status: 0/100

@400000004b488d4b3a158f6c tcpserver: status: 1/100

@400000004b488d4b3a1a716c tcpserver: pid 31742 from 65.55.34.152

@400000004b488d4b3a1a716c tcpserver: ok 31742 mondns:::ffff:@ipserveur:25 :::ffff:65.55.34.152::1550

@400000004b488d4c18359be4 CHKUSER accepted rcpt: from <toto@hotmail.fr::> remote <col0-omc3-s14.col0.hotmail.com:unknown:65.55.34.152> rcpt <partenariat$

@400000004b488d4c31dc55ec tcpserver: end 31742 status 0

@400000004b488d4c31dc7914 tcpserver: status: 0/100

@400000004b488d61037b692c tcpserver: status: 1/100

@400000004b488d61038081dc tcpserver: pid 31779 from 212.180.1.176

@400000004b488d61038081dc tcpserver: ok 31779 mondns:::ffff:@ipserveur :::ffff:212.180.1.176::40656

@400000004b488d6104c8e05c CHKUSER accepted rcpt: from <::> remote <corwin.easynet.fr:unknown:212.180.1.176> rcpt <autoreply@mondomaine.fr> : found existing $

@400000004b488d6108b3ce5c tcpserver: end 31779 status 0

@400000004b488d6108b3f184 tcpserver: status: 0/100

Les informations en gras c'est ce que j'ai changer mais c'est ce qui il y avait

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

